# Rocket Science Galactic Ale



## mckenry (20/10/12)

From Dennis Beer Co.

Had this last night. Massive late hops. Probably Galaxy judging by the name. Very fruity. Reminds me very much of my early experimentation with hops and going overboard. One schooner was nice. Dont know how many could be had in a session though.

Anyone else tried it? Not much info on Dennis Beer Co either. Where are they etc?


----------



## rbtmc (20/10/12)

From their Facebook page:

"Rocket Science = abundance of galaxy & nelson sauvin hops, dark roasted caramunich grains, and brewed way beyond the pale to send your tastebuds into hyperspace.







Like what you see?"


----------



## Bats (20/10/12)

I believe Rocket Science Galactic Ale is brewed by Matilda Bay under the name of Dennis Beer Co.

I had it last week at the Bowral Pub in NSW Southern Highlands.


Love a hoppy beer and this beer definitely didn't disappoint. 

It's not very clear but that's what a crap load of hops will do.


----------



## mckenry (20/10/12)

Bats said:


> I had it last week at the Bowral Pub in NSW Southern Highlands.



Thats where I had it.


----------



## Patrick78 (8/8/13)

Recently tried this brew along with their other brews at an 'official' dennis beer co beer dinner they did in Newcastle at the albion hotel (popular craft beer pub up there). Three guys behind it and have to say their full space themed range is pretty damn good. On the night we tried (in order) Rocket Science Californian (summer ale), Galactic Ale (APA), Red Planet (india red ale), Mad Hatter (IPA) and a pretty hoppy double IPA called Halo of Saturn. The mad hatter IPA was a standout for me, with galactic ale not far behind. They now have a website - here is the link to find out more on their range of australian craft beer

:drinks:


----------

